# Mythtv tvgids info

## 50cc

Is het iemand al gelukt om de tv listing in Mythtv in Nederland aan de gang te krijgen? Ik hoor steeds dat het buiten Noord-Amerika niet zo simpel is om dit aan de gang te krijgen.

Iemand tips?

----------

## Robostyle

Hmm ik ben hier nu ook mee bezig en het ophalen van een lijst lukt al wel. Ook zie ik in Mythfrontend programma informatie. De grabber die ik geinstaleerd heb komt van http://www.addictivesoftware.net/. 

Mijn probleem blijft echter dat ik nog steeds geen data zie in "Program Guide". Zodra ik hier ook maar een toets indruk dan crashed de frontend terug met segmentation fault.

In elk geval kopieer de grabber van addictivesoftware over de tv_grab_nl heen, en ik denk dat je al een stuk verder bent. Hopelijk kom je een stuk verder dan ik tot nu toe.

----------

## BoZ

Ik ben toch maar even mythtv aan het proberen en het ziet er best mooi uit. Ik  heb bij recording wel een tvgids, ik kan alleen niet zappen tussen verschillende kanalen  :Question:  kzal morgen de instellingen nog eens doorspitten...

----------

## 50cc

Ik moet nog steeds de alternative tv_grab_nl installeren. Ben benieuwd.

Ik zit alleen nog steeds te kloten om mijn PVR-350 goed aan de gang te krijgen. Wat voor tv kaart gegruiken jullie?

----------

## Robostyle

Op dit moment gebruik ik nog een oude Pinnacle TVpro kaart, maar wil uiteindelijk ook een PVR-350 aan te schaffen als ik mythtv een beetje heb draaien. Grotendeels omdat deze relatief goed ondersteund wordt en een tv uitgang heeft.

Qua kanalen zappen, zover ben ik nog niet omdat te testen omdat ik nog steeds mijn CAI kabel moet aansluiten. Beetje weinig tijd.

Maar ziet er tot nu toe allemaal gelikt uit   :Laughing: 

----------

## 50cc

Ik snap het nu helemaal niet meer, ik heb de script van www.addictivesoftware.net gedownload maar dat werkt niet helemaal.

Als ik de orgineele tv_grab_nl vervang door de tv_grab_nl_gert van de site hierboven en dan het script tv_grab.sh uitvoer krijg ik allemaal errors.

In het tv_grab.sh script staat de optie --slow, maar deze optie bestaat helemaal niet in het tv_grab_nl script van addictivesoftware. 

Hoe heb jij deze scripts geinstalleerd/gebruikt??

----------

## Robostyle

Wat voor soort fout meldingen krijg je dan. De enige foutmeldingen die ik krijg zijn die van mysql over bestaande etc meldingen.

Verder heb ik inderdaad die bert versie over tv_grab_nl heen gekopieerd. Dit werkt verder wel als ik dan ' mythfilldatabase' aanroep.

De slow optie gebruik ik niet, omdat zover ik het begrijp de tvgids informatie direct van de addictive site worden gedownload. Daarom is deze versie erg snel in gebruik.

----------

## ManiacNL

ik heb een e-tech kaartje

saa7134

werkt goed

alleen als ik xmltv in probeer te stellen zie in in mijn terminal 

tv_grab_nl not found

in welk paketje zit die ?

----------

## ManiacNL

Ik heb inmiddels wel de tvgids binnen gekregen

en enkele kannalen werken ook

alles werkt eigenlijk op 1 ding na

en dat is mijn kabelprovider is natuurlijk weer een appart geval

die gebruikt naast hele en halve kannalen ook nog eens kwart kannalen

mij lukt het niet om met finetune de zenders aan de praat te krijgen

ik heb nu alleen ned 1 t/m 3 en ketnet  :Confused: 

iemand hier ervaring mee ?

kan ik finetune doen terwijl ik livetv kies ?

mijn kabelprovider is Zeekatel (zeeland)

----------

## Barabas2005

Toch fijn om te zien dat ik niet de enige ben met MythTV problemen.

Over het algemeen kreeg ik alles aan de praat met MythTV, behalve hetvolgende:

(1) Ik krijg het niet voor elkaar om de X-Server of MythTV (via de uitgang op de Hauppage WinTV PVR350) op de TV te krijgen. Gelukkig heeft mijn TV ook 2 VGA ingangen (!), dus was dat niet zo heel erg.

(2) XMLTV werkte prima. Ik kreeg de TV gids goed te zien in MythTV, al moest ik alles wel handmatig doen.

(3) Wel een tv-gids, maar ik kan op geen enkel kanaal kijken. En sommige kanalen zitten door elkaar! Nam ik het NOS Journaal op, dan kreeg ik MTV  :Shocked:  ! Ook Live TV werkt dus niet.

Ik heb wel een hoop hulp gehad met de volgende sites:

http://wilsonet.com/mythtv

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Setup_MythTV

http://ivtv.writeme.ch/tiki-index.php?page=TvOutHowto

http://blogger.xs4all.nl/rolislag/archive/2005/02/15/27491.aspx

Momenteel heb ik geen tijd meer om met MythTV te spelen  :Sad:  . Ik heb er nu WinXP met SageTV op staan. Maar in de zomer vakantie ga ik zeker weer aan de slag (tenzij het strand weer is  :Wink:  ).

Barabas

----------

## ManiacNL

hallo,

nou veel reacties heb ik er niet op heb ik al gemerkt

ik heb dan ook al opgegeven om het met gentoo voor mekaar te krijgen en ben overgestapt naar debian (knopmyth)

dit heeft meer succes opgeleverd, ik heb de distro inmiddels al gepromoveerd tot een gewone debian versie, maar alles werkt nu

ook de tv-gids, al kan ik geen category's zien, maar dit schijnt een probleem te zijn van tv-gids.nl

mocht je eens opnieuw willen proberen kan ik deze distro hoog aanbevelen, al is het alleen al omdat dat forum nog wel actief is over mythtv

http://mysettopbox.tv/knoppmyth.html

ps: welke kabelprovider heb jij ?

----------

## Stefan de Groot

Ik heb laatste ook eens KnopMyth geprobeerd... wat een ramp is dat zeg. Veel foutmeldingen en met geen mogelijkheid kreeg ik enig tv-beeld te zien. Dus nu staat er weer Gentoo erop.  :Cool: 

Binnenkort ga ik weer eens proberen om daar MythTV op te installeren. Al vrees ik dat het programma iets wat te beperkt is om het goed te gebruiken.

Ik heb trouwens een bt848-kaartje van Hauppauge.

----------

## ManiacNL

ook ik heb aardig wat moeten zoeken en proberen met card= en tuner=

maar uiteindelijk werkt het allemaal

ik ben op het moment op een p4 1,6ghz aan het testen voor mezelf hoe functioneel mythtv is

so far, so good

ik ben dan ook van plan ermee verder te gaan en in ieder geval eerst eens een hauppauge 350 te nemen, gelijk allemaal hardware en een goeie abs ervoor

misschien is knopmyth/mythtv intussen wat verbeterd (ik weet niet hoelang het geleden is voor jou)

maar ik vind het in elk geval net zo functioneel als  CyberLink PowerCinema TV Plus wat ik laatst op een packard hell pc gezien heb

wat ook weer erg veel lijkt op windoos media rommel  :Laughing: 

alleen mythtv is linux/gratis/geen windoos en nog goed ook

verder is het ook te verbouwen naar eigen wensen

ik zou zeggen, probeer nog eens, en welke distro maakt in mijn ogen niet zo uit, ik ben alleen niet goed in sql, en dat is in knopmyth al werkend gemaakt

al zijn mijn toekomstplannen wel om eenandere distro te nemen, hetzij debian, of gentoo

----------

